# HO Slot Car Club of NC race Oct. 21st



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Hello everyone,
I'll be hosting an HO race/Rules meeting/Club discussion on Sunday, Oct. 21st here at my home in Winston-Salem, NC. I am inviting a group of HO racers from the Asheville, NC area to come join in, too. They have a Facebook page, Asheville HO Slot Car Racing you may want to check out. We really need to get active to promote HO slot car racing here in NC. There are several great tracks here in NC and at least one more in the works for maybe early 2013. 
The doors will open at 8 AM and we will hold a discussion period at 12:00 noon and then start racing at 1 PM. 
Some of the topics we will be discussing are:
Tracks to race on
Classes of cars to run: Maybe adding basic stock T-Jets with slip-ons or maybe "Fray spec" cars
What we can do to promote and sustain HO racing here in NC
Laying the groundwork for an Enduro in the Spring
If anyone has additional topics they'd like to discuss please let me know A.S.A.P.


The first race will be a Novice/Newbie class, the rules are:
Entrants may race one of three chassis combos-
Stock Tomy/Racemasters SRT with .458 slip-on silicones
Stock Tomy/Racemasters Super G+ with .250 dia. double-flange wheels and .438 slip-on silicones
Stock Tomy/Racemasters G3/G3R with stock wheels and tires
A stock Tomy/AFX GT body must be used and may not be lowered. Examples of allowable bodies:
BMWs, Camaros, Corvettes, Datsun 240Z, Ferrari Testarossa, Firebird,Monza GT,Nissan 300 ZX, Nissan GTR, Peugeot 205,
Porsche 934, Porsche 959, and VW Golf.If there are any wquwestions about legality of a body just e-mail me.

The second race will be an SRT class:
This race is open to all competitors
A stock Tomy/Racemasters SRT chassis must be used with "spec" slip-on silicones handed out the day of the race.
A stock GT/GTP body must be used
Round-robin format with two or three minute heats.

The third race will be a Super Stock class:
Legal chassis are:
Tomy G3 or G3R (part numbers 901 or newer 902, 911)
Slottech T1 or T2
Wizzard P3/Storm
Bodies must be lexan with a GT/GTP body style; classic "Group 6" bodies from the 60's/70's may be used, also.
"Hot Stock" arms are allowed, minimum 6.0 OHMS
G3R twisted brush endbells may be used
Any gears, wheels, axles, tires may be used
Any electricals may be used (no shunt wires)
Round robin with three minute heats on the "big track"

I have plenty of extra good cars built for the Novice class is anyone needs to borrow one.
There may be several new participants who don't have cars or contollers so if you have an extras please bring them along.

If anyone has any questions they may e-mail me at [email protected] or call me in the evening after 7:30 PM at 336-775-9495.

Hope to see you on Oct. 21st!

Bob Weichbrodt
5771 Candlewood Drive
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Just a reminder about the HO slot car race this Sunday here in Winston-Salem, NC. If anyone has any questions or needs directions they can either post on here or e-mail me at [email protected]

See you guys on Sunday!

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Hello everyone,
Here is the list of results and then some of the items discussed at the get-together yesterday. We had several new racers, including seven year old Joey Caponero.

Novice/Newbie Class
This race was run on the 4 by 16 foot Wizz Track. We let Donnie in this group and he showed that he had some familiarity with the track compared to the other racers. The segments were two minutes per lane. 

1. Donnie Dunovant 91 laps
2. Tommy Lawrence 66 laps
3. Corey Smith 62 laps
4. Joe Caponero 57 laps
5. Joey Caponero 56 laps

SRT Class:
This race was also run on the Wizz Track. These cars are totally stock SRT's with "spec" .458 dia. tires that are handed out when the drivers check in. Vernon's years of racing experience showed in his ten lap victory margin while the rest of the field was grouped pretty close together. Note that Joey in 5th place was only four laps behind his Dad who finished second. The segments were two minutes per lane.

1. Vernon Dew 59 laps
2. Joe Caponero 49 laps
3. Corey Smith 47 laps
4. Donnie Dunovant 46 laps
5. Joey Caponero 45 laps
6. Tommy Lawrence 41 laps

Super Stock
This race was run on the 5 by 27 foot road course. This layout has long straightaways and large radius turns(12" and 15") other than the quick right/left combo on one of the bridge segments, which has 9" and 12" radius curve pieces Each segment was three minutes per lane. Uncharacteristically Donnie hooked his controller up wrong TWICE at the beginning of two of his segments, hindering two his individual segment totals. 

1. Vernon Dew 128 laps Wizzard Storm
2. Corey Smith 118 laps Wizzard Storm*
3. Joe Capornero 112 laps Wizzard Storm
4. Tommy Lawrence 97 laps Wizzard P3
5. Donnie Dunovant 95 laps BSRT G3R
6. Joey Caponero 56 laps Wizzard P2(totally stock)
Here are the racer totals for each lane: Red, Blue, White, Yellow
Vernon 33 32 31 32
Corey 26 31 28 33
Joe 28 27 29 28
Tommy 27 24 21 25
Joey 6 16 18 16

Discussions:
Several of the NC club "regulars" were unable to attend due to conflicts with other events. We discussed possible other tracks we can hold events on. Joe Cap (Caponero) is finishing a room to put his layout in. Lewis Wuori has two tracks at his place, Joe Cassaba also has a layout, along with the guys in the Asheville area. If anyone else knows of anyone who'd like to host an event please let me know. 
We also discussed potential other car classes we could run. Several G-Jets were brought out and run on the Wizz Track, along with a Wizzard Thunder Storm. It was agreed this was a very good class to consider racing in the near future. Though the cars do cost a little more initially, they are "ready to run" with no additional parts needed to be purchase to make them competitive. The BSRT G-Jet's suggested retail is $59.95 and the Wizzard Thunder Storm can be purchased with a body for $59.95 or without a body for $49.95.

Upcoming Events

The Southern Sportsman HO group is holding an event on Nov. 17th at Lewis Wuori's place in New Hill, NC.(near Raleigh) Also, I'll be hosting a Southern Sportsman event on my tracks on Dec. 15th. These will be two great events everyone should try to attend.

Facebook pages

There are several Facebook pages that are for HO racing groups here in NC. The first is the HO Slot Car Club of NC, another is the Asheville HO Slot Car Racing, another is the LOW COUNTRY HO RACING and also a national site called HO Slot car Collecting and Racing. Be sure to check these out and join up.

Let's all try to promote HO slot car racing here in the NC/SC/VA area.


PLEASE respond it you have any questions or comments you'd like to make.

Sincerely,

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey Bob why did you not race? Pat


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Hi Pat,
I was too busy "running the show". Also, I think I might have a SLIGHT advantage, especially on the 'big track' since I have raced on it for many years.
I have raced in a couple of Enduros on it in the past with Super Stock cars. I once ran an entire 45 minute segment in an Enduro WITHOUT coming off the track. My teammate Vernon Dew showed up while I was running the second of four segments. We won that on by a decent margin. 

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
W-S, NC


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Well I have some thoughts on that. With you racing it would help the other racers see the fast way around the track and it gives us slower guys something to shoot for. When we just raced with our small group we always wanted to get faster. So when you race with the faster guys it helps you get better. We had some good teachers over the years. We also raced sunday at Al Deyoung's track and ran 4 classes. Al did win a couple of classes but not by much. Our fields are getting very tight and a lot of the wins come down to inches now. I know home track has it's advantage and you don't want new racers getting discouraged and not come back. Pat


----------

